# Shameless Plug



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Got a chance to shoot the Chit with Tommy down at Ramp 55 this past weekend, and I can't resist one more plug for this guy, and the wonderful rods he sells.
You see Tommy coming down the beach (the truck is kinda hard to miss with the CCP & Akios stickers!) and give him a wave, and he is more than happy to pull over and shoot the breeze with you.
Pretty refreshing when you consider that he is a legend in Tournament Casting, and now has (what is hopefully) a wildly successful line of rods out there.
I am up to 5 of them, 1-4 in both casting and spinning, 2-5 in both as well, (one built by River, that may be one of my favorite rods off of the truck, day in, day out)... and a Chuck Payne 6-10 that just makes me smile every time I throw it. 
And believe me, I can throw that rod further than anything else on the truck with 7 & a head, and I'm giving it 85% to the rod and the other 15% to me... Well, maybe I have to give a chunk of the credit to all of those great "How To" videos that Tommy posts on the web as well. Because no one that I know of is as generous with his time and knowledge as Tommy is.
Thanks again Tommy,
Thank for the great rods, and thanks for your time and efforts to help all of us out like you do.
Buy something from this guy, 
He deserves it, and you will never regret having one of his rods in your lineup.
Tom Bjornsen


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Not bad for blatantly sucking up! Not bad at all! He does put one hell of a rod out there doesn't he?


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Ahhh... I couldn't help it.
He's just a really nice guy, selling good stuff, and it was fun shooting the breeze with him, and i couldn't help myself.

Shouldn't you be studying?
;-)


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

We were on 55 this weekend, too. We were conducting blowtoad population surveys. 

My wife got to test out her new custom CPS 10' 1-4 that I just built for her. She threw both 1.5 and 2 oz. Glass Minnows and her comment was that it would really cast a long way without much effort. She was comparing it to her St. Croix Truimph 10' 1-4. It wasn't even close.

I tried that CPS 11' 2-5 casting that Bronzeback uses and now I have to have one. I was dropping a rig and 3 oz. on the bar without breaking a sweat.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jmadre said:


> We were on 55 this weekend, too. We were conducting blowtoad population surveys.
> 
> My wife got to test out her new custom CPS 10' 1-4 that I just built for her. *She threw both 1.5 and 2 oz. Glass Minnows and her comment was that it would really cast a long way without much effort*. She was comparing it to her St. Croix Truimph 10' 1-4. It wasn't even close.
> 
> I tried that CPS 11' 2-5 casting that Bronzeback uses and now I have to have one. I was dropping a rig and 3 oz. on the bar without breaking a sweat.



Indeed it does. I love mine and it gets a lot of use because it's a joy to use...You are right Tommy is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet on the sand or anywhere else for that matter...


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It was great to meet you Tom. Very cool to pull up to a rigged out fishing truck and see CPS rods in most of the holders.

Made my day... 

Tommy


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

jmadre said:


> We were on 55 this weekend, too. We were conducting blowtoad population surveys.
> 
> 
> My wife got to test out her new custom CPS 10' 1-4 that I just built for her. She threw both 1.5 and 2 oz. Glass Minnows and her comment was that it would really cast a long way without much effort. She was comparing it to her St. Croix Truimph 10' 1-4. It wasn't even close.
> ...


_Damn, well by my efforts I couldn't prove there was a single blowtoad anywhere within 50 miles of Ramp 55!_

_Yeah, I've got one of the St. Croix Premier 1-4 and it still isn't close. As a matter of fact I don't know why I even brought it with, it just sat at the house all week still in the rod sock..._


_If that is the 11' 2-5 that River built, then that rod is now on the back of my truck! Or else he built another one for Bronzeback after he sold me the first one.
That rod is simply a smile making machine, all day long!_


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> _Damn, well by my efforts I couldn't prove there was a single blowtoad anywhere within 50 miles of Ramp 55!_
> 
> _Yeah, I've got one of the St. Croix Premier 1-4 and it still isn't close. As a matter of fact I don't know why I even brought it with, it just sat at the house all week still in the rod sock..._
> 
> ...


The toads were there, as were a few mullet. We picked at them both days on the outgoing tide.

This must be a different rod because it was on his truck on Saturday. I've been thinking that would be my next build, but after casting it I now know it will be. I'm just beginning to think about guides and handle plans.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

jmadre said:


> The toads were there, as were a few mullet. We picked at them both days on the outgoing tide.
> 
> This must be a different rod because it was on his truck on Saturday. I've been thinking that would be my next build, but after casting it I now know it will be. I'm just beginning to think about guides and handle plans.


Let me know if you want me to send you some pics of the other one that River built that I have. It is really simple, with a small split grip.
I used the reel seat and those carbon fiber grips in this pic on a CTS 8' that I just built, and I really like them.









In this pic I haven't finished the front end of the handle...
All of it came from Mudhole, I'm sure you can find it easily, but if not let me know and I will point you to them.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Whoa, is that a silver CTS blank?


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Whoa, is that a silver CTS blank?


Tommys rods and his Akios reels are the best on the market. I dumped everything I had (included 3 diawa 3 pieces) to with Tommys stuff and I'm very happy with his stuff. He's also one of the few really good casters that remembers his roots. A lot of the other big guns got really conceited after they hit the big time.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> Let me know if you want me to send you some pics of the other one that River built that I have. It is really simple, with a small split grip.
> I used the reel seat and those carbon fiber grips in this pic on a CTS 8' that I just built, and I really like them.


Sounds like the handle on the rod that Percy is fishing. My 8' Century 965 is built the same way.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

The CCP 11' 2 - 5 that Tom has is the only one that I've built with colored wraps, burnt cork, hand made Butt Cap and RiverRod script on it - If Bronzbck has one I built, it would be wrapped all Black with no script --- unless I built something that I don't remember and that's possible at my age ---- I have built a bunch of CCP Rods for "One More Cast" but they've been all Black -- Bronzbck has a Century 965 with burnt cork Fwd and Aft of the Reel seat that I built special for him with a short butt for Kayakin -- River


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

River said:


> The CCP 11' 2 - 5 that Tom has is the only one that I've built with colored wraps, burnt cork, hand made Butt Cap and RiverRod script on it - If Bronzbck has one I built, it would be wrapped all Black with no script --- unless I built something that I don't remember and that's possible at my age ---- I have built a bunch of CCP Rods for "One More Cast" but they've been all Black -- Bronzbck has a Century 965 with burnt cork Fwd and Aft of the Reel seat that I built special for him with a short butt for Kayakin -- River


Definitely not the same one. I was working off of the "really simple, with a small split grip" description. This rod has a split grip with black tapered EVA grips. You know, standard issue OMC grips.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Espresso said:


> Whoa, is that a silver CTS blank?


Yessir it is...
It is the Elite SD 8' 15-45g.
To the best of my knowledge it is one of the first silvers that came into the US. In person the color is more like an anondized aluminumn. Looks great with Titanium guides on it.
I got a wild hair to build a really nice rod that I otherwise would not have been able to afford to have someone else build, and that was my early spring project.
I like it alot.
Completley different kind of animal than anything Tommy has in the quiver.
My rack is pretty well split between CCP & CTS right now, with Tommy in the lead by a nose in numbers, but way out front in what gets used!


----------

